# Bichler-Racing Cars



## BRA (Oct 3, 2006)

hello to all Ho-slotcar fans. 
I am through to close discovered this forum 
I have registered me around here once now to be able to speak 
you should ask to bichler-racing cars once I help willingly to have 
yours sincerely 
Alex :wave:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Alex and welcome to the best HO forum around the world....

(hope I'll soon have sufficent money to buy some Volvo P1800 from you :thumbsup: )


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Alex,

Welcome :wave: , Do you have a website that shows all your cars?

Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I want the James Bond Aston MArtin

do you have one?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Omega said:


> Alex,
> 
> Welcome :wave: , Do you have a website that shows all your cars?
> 
> Dave



Omega, to visit all member's websites (if they have one), juste click at the right of their name in the mark.$
And from there, you can choose to send them e-mail, PM them, visit their website, view all the posts they've already made or view their profile :wave:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

BTW, Alex, the bookmark I had from you was this one
http://www.beepworld.de/members6/slotcars/index.htm
now it seems you have a very own domain name so I suppose it's best to use this one (and update my links page of course)....



Concerning your James Bond car (like VideoJimmy I love it), but I have only a little complaint about the mirrors on the fenders which seems too big or is it the picture??

Do you have other pictures of it from another angle ??


Oh and what is this car I don't recognize it ?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice site, but how does one order any cars? I don't see a "Cart" function


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

VJ, I enquiry by e-mail for prices and I think he only sell through email.... Pure cottage industry


----------



## BRA (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks to all!
Videojimmy i have my online shop closed at moment.
i have to many work at time for my US and canada dealers.
christmas is coming ;-)and i make all alone.
but wen you like it one car i make it or look at ebay.
all my cars are not on my web page because I then would open come over 400 with colour variants 
and far 30 models are in planning for 2007 without variants I hope for her excused for my English, sometimes I need a Translator .
greetings
alex


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

zanza said:


> Oh and what is this car I don't recognize it ?


That is from the old TV show UFO. I would love to get one of them.

Dave

Alex, I was just out to your site. The work you do is super. I know you are busy, but would it be possible to order 1 of your James Bond cars? My wife is a big Bond collector and I would love to get her one for Christmas.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah yeah I just read it and BTW if you want to buy one, BRA-Bichler racing is selling cars on eeeBay under the name slotmanuela, check it HERE 



P.S: eh Alex, Ich hoffe du willst mir ein gut Rabatt fur alle diese gute freie Werbung ich habe gemacht

Sorry fur mein bisschen schlecht Deutsch sprechen (aber ohne Translator, nur Schule Erinerrung)


----------



## BRA (Oct 3, 2006)

one can talk with me about everything! ;-)


----------



## BRA (Oct 3, 2006)

A James Bond costs 45 euros including shipping to usa, into silver or gold


----------



## BRA (Oct 3, 2006)

I must be rightly found only with the functions here in the forum 
@ZANZA form the UFO car on this was still the hand sample is more beautifully the ready


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Bichler Racing*

I've purchased many items from Alex both on and off eBay. He delivered to Levittown, PA in less than a week from the heart of Austria. Great to deal with.


----------



## BRA (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks you, sometimes it lasts longer. 
arrive on the federal state in usa! 
greetings :wave: 
alex


----------

